# Corned beef/pastrami



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Subject: Grand Prize Winning Corned Beef (Recipe)

Now me and another fella said all this one time seems like. It be muy bueno or staleener etc. TQ is short for Mortons Tender Quick for them who dont know **** from Shineola.

bigwheel

> Well while yall have been busy dreaming of hams and pulling your puds..or
> whutever I have been busily in action sipping Franzia Chillable Red
vino
> in the big box while concocting a prize winning Corned Beef Recipe (thanks
> for all the various inputs and assistances). It goes something like this:
>
> Bigwheel's Grand Prize Winning Corned Beef
>
> 2 big severely trimmed jpacker briskets
> 2 gallons Foat Wuth tap water
> 2 cups pickling salt
> 1 3/4 cup brown sugar
> 1/2 cup TQ
> 1 1/2 cup Amesphos
> 1/2 cup dried minced onyawns
> 1/4 cup garlic powder
> 1/3 cup coarse grind black pepper
> 2 T. dry mustard
2 T. ground corriander
> 1 T. ground Thyme
> 1 liberal sprinkle ground Allspice
> 1 chintzy sprinkle ground Cloves
> 4 or 5 or 6 of Joe Ames good tasting bay leaves
>
> Got the brine sweltering in the MH at room temp in the cheap 16 qt. SS pot
> with a lid as we speak so to let all them flavors blend for a day or two.
> Then I gonna cool it off in the icebox. Gonna lay a brisket in the bottom
> of 2 double bagged non-deodorized Glad tall kitchen garbage bags and pour
> half the cold brine over the top. Force out the air and tie a knot in the
> top..back in the ice box it goes and I will come back in about a week.
This
> will be a double batch (2 briskets..one for each two bags) cuz I tole Mr.
> Fixit I would make him one too. Now it aint too late to add anything if
> anybody got any good idears on something which is missing. Thanks.
>
> bigwheel
>
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "Kevin Cleek" <[email protected]>
> To: <[email protected]>
> Sent: Sunday, March 20, 2005 2:46 PM


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

That sounds about right. The key is, can you slice it like the huge guy at Chalfin's on Chestnut St. in Chicago? Making really good potato pancakes is also tough. I like mine with sour cream, thank you. Keep the applesauce for yourself.

Kevin

I like Muskies. Did I mention my wife doesn't like mushrooms?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Is there a substitute for Amesphos?


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Yeppers sure there is. Think about all the spice companies have some kind of food grade injectable phosphates. Actually it prob wouldnt hurt to leave it out entirely. One more thing I forgot to mention here is I wound up straining about half the cold brine and shot them briskets up to the gills with it afore laying them in the brine. To make Pastrami drag em out of the brine and rub em down with black peppa and corriander. Cook em in the smoke till that hit about 180-185 or when the temp peaks and dont seem to want to climb no higher. 

bigwheel


----------

